# Moeller PS4-141-MM1 SPS (Programmierkram) ???



## Fritz (26 Juni 2005)

Ich bekam mein Lebtag noch nie eine KM SPS zu fassen - Heute endlich drängte mir ein Bekannter einige Kartons auf worin sich eine PS4-141-MM1 und DD1 befindet. Was davon wozu gehört weiß ich noch nicht. 
Meine Frage ist nun welche Software wird überhaupt zum programmieren benötigt gibts da fürn Anfang eine Demo-Version, und (viel schlimmer) welches Kabel muss an welche der zwei Buchsen gesteckt werden ? 
Wo kauft man KM am besten die (gedruckten) Handbücher ? Ist bestimmt eine ganze Menge Zeugs erforderlich da so nach und nach Fuss zu fassen.

Für erste tipps wie immer vielen Dank
mfg, Fritz


----------



## ANo (29 Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem das "Vergnügen" gehabt die Moeller PS4-201-MM1 zu programmieren. Man kommt sich vor als ob man die 200ter CPU von Siemens programmierert(schön ist das nicht). Aber zurück zum Thema:

Programmiersoftware nennt sich "Sucosoft", aktuelle Vers. ist 5.
Programmierkabel nennt sich (zumindest für die PS4-201-MM1) "ZB4-303-KB1", wird an der serielle Schnittstelle vom PC angeschlössen und an die "PRG"-Buchse von der CPU. 
Wo man die Handbücher für die CPU findet - kann ich dir nicht sagen, die Programmierung erfolgt aber nach "IEC 61131" und dafür kriegst du mit Sicherheit auch im Netz genug Infos. 
Eventuell kannst du die CPU auch mit "CoDeSys" von "3S" programmieren, da würde ich einfach mal bei 3S nachfragen.

Die Hard- und Software kannst du in vielen grossen Vertriebshäusern von Elektrokomponenten kaufen z.B. "Straschu" http://www.straschu-ev.de/, die haben ALLES.

Gruss
ANo


----------



## Fritz (29 Juni 2005)

Danke !
Siehste - auf das nächstgelegene kommt man wieder garnicht von alleine.Die Straschu 'KleinstKellerFiliale' ist 20m entfernt,  Haus- Hoflieferant für Schalterelemente und Aderenden. SPS habe ich da nie angefragt  weil wir unseren ganzen Siemenskram anderweitig beziehen - werde da sofort rübermarschieren. 
Mit 'IEC61131 wusste ich auch nicht. Ein Nachbar baut Lichtsteuerungen mit den Wago750 Connectoren. Den werde ich nachher interviewen. Da müssten dann ja Ähnlichkeiten bestehen.

Bisher gelangs mir noch nicht einmal die KM 'Typenbezeichnungen' aufzuschlüsseln.  Als vorteilhaft erweist sich bisher die Bauform der Geräte, Anschlusslage und Abmaße scheinen  doch recht gut der einfachen Hutschieneninstallition angepasst. Dafür nehmen wir normal S7-200 - bedarf vieler Ausschnitte in den Abdeckungen. Mal sehen, geht sofort los.

vielen Dank 
mfg, Fritz


----------



## Uwe Schröder (29 Juni 2005)

*Zusatzinformation*

Hallo!

Habe recht viel mit Moeller SPS zu tun.
Richtig ist, dass die SUCOsoft 5.4 aktuell ist.
Mit Codosys geht das nicht!

Programmierkabel ist nur eine RS232 verbindung.
Kommt an Rechner COM1 und linke Buchse an PS4.

LE4-116DD1 kann nicht direkt angeschlossen werden.
PS4-141 ist nicht lokal erweiterbar!
EM4-101-DD1/2 kann über rechte Buchse an PS4 
dezentral verbunden werden.

Bei Bedarf schick ich Pinbelegung.
Wenn noch weiterhelfen kann,
einfach wieder melden.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Roland Wagner (4 Juli 2005)

*Re: Zusatzinformation*



			
				Uwe Schröder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Habe recht viel mit Moeller SPS zu tun.
> Richtig ist, dass die SUCOsoft 5.4 aktuell ist.
> Mit CoDeSys geht das nicht!



Richtig. CoDeSys unterstützt die neue SPS-Generation "XControl", wird von Moeller als XSoft vertrieben.


----------



## Fritz (7 Juli 2005)

@Uwe Schröder



> Bei Bedarf schick ich Pinbelegung.
> Wenn noch weiterhelfen kann,
> einfach wieder melden.



Wenn ich darauf zurückgreifen dürfte wäre klasse ! Ein gestern probiertes Kabel (aus der Sammelkiste eines Bekannten) erwies sich als wohl defekt. Eh aus mehren Stücken verlängert bauts keine Verbindung auf da zwei Adern zudem undefinierbar in der Luft hängen. Die Stecker passen ....... ist aber keinerlei Elektronik sonst 'drin'. Im Prinzip scheints ein einfaches Nullmodemkabel - wobei ich bisher nur GND der Buchsen sicher identifizieren konnte. 
Danke, mfG Fritz


----------



## Uwe Schröder (7 Juli 2005)

*Pinbelegung*

Hallo!

Belegung des Programmierkabels ZB4-303-KB1

PS4-XXX-MM1.....................PC:
PRG-Schnittstelle.................COM-Schnittstelle
(8pol. DIN-Stifte).................(9-pol. Buchse)

5----------------------------------2
2----------------------------------3
3----------------------------------5
_______________________1---I
_______________________4---I gebrückt
_______________________6---I

_______________________7---I
_______________________8---I gebrückt
(Quelle: Moeller 03/02 AWB27-1184-D)

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Fritz (8 Juli 2005)

@Uwe Schröder
Merci, nun hat#s zumindest mit der contaction geklappt. Werde mal weiterprobieren 
mfG, Fritz


----------



## Fritz (11 Juli 2005)

Einiges fand ich zwischenzeitlich raus. Was mir leider keiner sagen konnte ob das Gerät ohne Batterie auch läuft ?
Die rote LED leuchtet weil keine Batterie drin ist - und denn leuchtet gleichzeitig die zweite rote LED weil wohl kein Programm in der Kiste ist ? 
Die Verbindung von der Demo Software sagt noch nicht viel - kann es an der fehlenden Batterie liegen ?
mfg, Fritz  
ach so ... gibts da nur eine Sorte ? Fand: Batterie ZB4-600-BT1 im Katalog für 201-MM1


----------



## Uwe Schröder (11 Juli 2005)

*Batterieprobleme!?*

Hallo!

Die Batterie ist für den Programmerhalt und die Uhrzeit notwendig.
Ohne Batterie ist immer das Programm weg, wenn ausgeschaltet wird.
Die Batterie ist eine normale Lithiumbatterie mit Drahtlötfahnen an den 
Enden, die man entsprechend kürzen müßte.
Man kann aber auch bei Moeller kaufen.

Mit der DEMO kann es sein, das kein Programmtransfer in dei SPS
möglich ist.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Fritz (13 Juli 2005)

Danke nochmals !
Klappt aber nicht richtig mit der Verbindung. Ich denke die Zählweise des Hirschmann Datenblattes der 8-poligen DIN-Buchse und Kloeckner-Moellers Hausnorm kollidieren da vielleicht. Bild geht leider nicht aber nach Datenbl. zähle ich (auf Buchse in SPS geschaut von der Nase ausgehend im Uhrzeigersinn):
6 (n.c. unten links)
1 ()
4 ()
2 ( Mitte oben)
5 ()
3 ()
7 (unten rechts)
8 (n.c. - das 'Loch mittendrinn')
ich sah eben als ich es abgeschrieben hatte dass ich einen Verdrahtungsfehler (spiegelverkehrt) machte - muss das mal eben korrigieren. Vielleicht gehts dann doch ?
Nachtrag ####


			
				Uwe Schröder schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der DEMO kann es sein, das kein Programmtransfer in dei SPS
> möglich ist.


Scheint dass das Kabel nun hinkommt ! Schonmal was. Dachte natürlich auch mit der Demo (da nicht gesondert aufgeführt bei Einschränkungen in der Readme) eine Verbindung zu bekommen. Das scheint jedoch komplett deaktiviert zu sein. Geht also nicht, ohne Software kann man das Gerät ja schlecht ausprobieren. Werds darum zurück im Karton verstauen bis ich da mal eine Möglichkeit finde wenigstens das Einsteigerprogramm des Handbuchs zu überspielen

mfG, Fritz


----------



## Uwe Schröder (13 Juli 2005)

*Richtig!*

Hallo!

Das ist schon richtig was Du erkannt hast.
Es gab mal einen Dreipoligen Diodenstecker.
Weil dieser so gut war und man ja Stereo
haben wollte, wurden es 5 -Pole.
Nun war das alles Super, aber man brauchte
noch mehr Pinne.
Jetzt sind wir bei 8!
Nun sollte natürlich Pin 1 Pin 1 bleiben.
dadurch dieses durcheinander der Pinbelegung.

Ist auch bei Moeller dran gedacht worden.

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Fritz (13 Juli 2005)

> Es gab mal einen Dreipoligen Diodenstecker.


Hallo Uwe,
der Lösungsansatz einer Erklärung fehlte mir !!!
Nun ist das klar.Rätselte ewig über die Systematik (bei MiniDin wohl dto.) und verließ mich daher ganz auf den Abdruck einiger Schaltbilder eines uralt Conradkatalogs. Bzw. weil grad nicht zugänglich eben in diesem Falle das Pandon deren Webseite. 
Wobei die Draufsicht auf der Website eindeutig zeichneerisch zu erkennen war, im Katalog bleibt stehts das weitere Rätsel: Stecker oder Buchse, Lötseite oder Pinökelstift. 
Wo Du es schriebst konnte ich gleich die Pinbeschriftung der RS422 meiner privaten Japan SPS auch richtig 'einnormen'. War auch genau verdreht (ausgemessen) in Hausnorm gesteckt ... 
Die kleinen Details stellen sich oft als lehrreich- tückisch herraus - lohnt denn unterm Strich immer ab und zu viel Zeit in den Eigenbau zu investieren weil einem das sonst garnicht auffällt.    

Dank nochmals - mfG, Fritz


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2005)

*keine Verbindung*

Hallo
wie gestern abend herausgefunden gibts unter der Einstellung 'Test und Inbetriebnahme' der Sucosoft 50 Demo anscheinend einen Punkt wo die Verbindung mit der SPS funktionieren könnte.
Das probierte ich eben aus - bekomme aber bei beiden CPUs (141 && hinzugeliehene 201 - mm1) keine Verbindung.
Es gelang mir bisher nicht ein Originalkabel zu ergattern, bleibe folglich auf meine beiden Selbstbauvarianten angewiesen. Wenn ich daran messe während der Vorgang abläuft 'blitz und blinkt' die PC Schnittstelle. D.h. da kommt was raus. 

Die Baudrate ist fest auf 9600 lässt sich nicht ändern. Der fängt dann aber (bei angestöpselter SPS) plötzlich an zu suchen und zeigt auch Adressen (vergl. Siemens MPI-Adressen) der Geräte an. Ich habe es von 1 bis 10 durchprobiert - aber immer Pustekuchen. Steht nur als Antwort 'Keine Verbindung - logische oder physikalische Verbindung prüfen ...'.

Jetzt kommen ca. 10 Fragen:
a) Kabel - die Brücken habe ich nur auf der PC Seite am 9-poligen D-Sub. (kann das Ursache sein)
b) Wo wird überhaupt die Adresse der SPS eingestellt - weiß ja nicht wo das Gerät herstammt.
c) die beiden roten LEDs (Batterry && Not Ready) leuchten beide. Hat dieses Not Ready eine Bedeutung (z.Bsp. Totalschaden)
d) Kabel und Rest des Beispielprogramms aus KM Handbuch sind doch egal ob bei 141 oder 201 ?
    gibts da Auswirkungen wenn das Programm wegen eines Erweiterungs EM (der ist aber nicht angeschlossen) vom tatsächlichen HW-Aufbau abweicht.

Ich finde nirgens in den Handbüchern die entscheidende Passage: Kartonauspacken - und dann muss der erste Schritt sein : ???? 
 Ich nehm die SPS stöpsel die an und sehe wie garnichts passiert ! (Wenn die wenigstens rauchen begänne wäre ja schon ein kleiner Erfolg)

Wen da noch jemand den ein oder anderen Hinweis gäbe könnte ichs Wochenende weitersuchen.
mfG, Fritz


----------

